# [Suche] "package javax.media.j3d"



## daninetz (3. März 2009)

Hi

Kann mir bitte wer helfen

Ich suche schon  über eine woche das package javax.media.j3d.

Ich kann das irgendwie niergends runterladen 

Kann mir bitte wer sagen wo ichs laden kann oda wenns wer hat mir schicken!

Wär uur super danke schonmal

lg Daniel


----------



## pizza1234 (3. März 2009)

Hi, 
meinste dieses hier?
http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/desktop/java3d/

Grüße,
Peter


----------

